# Rocket Stove



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Any one got a rocket stove working? I looked at two in Switzerland for house heat and one portable exSoviet for water heat and amazed by efficiency compare with common non-efficient wood stove, lots of heat by exhaust reburn and no carbon or tar in pipes. Would like to look and talk if you have one in Portugal.


----------

